# Routenplanung-heute - [edit] GBR



## evelyn (22 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe vor kurzem einen Routenplaner im Internet gesucht. Es zeigte sich unter anderem die Seite "www.routenplanung-***.com" an. Nachdem Öffnen bemerkte ich schnell daß dies nur ein Gewinnspiel ist und ich schloß diese Seite.
Nun ja, auf einmal erhalte ich Mahnungen von einer "A.  + M. S.  GbR aus Büttelborn". Ich soll 84,0  Euro für 1-Jahresabo zahlen! [edit] , Das habe ich denen auch per email geschrieben (das ich kein Abo-Vertrag mit denen eingegangen bin).

Hat jemand noch Erfahrungen mit dieser Seite bzw. dieser Firma? Wenn ja, wie kann man gegen diese [edit] vorgehen und an wen soll man sich wenden?

Antwort auf folgende Fragevon rolf76 :
Hast Du die Mahnung(en) per email oder per Post erhalten? 
Dann hast Du ja auch Deine Daten eingegeben (für ein Gewinnspiel?)?  
= Ich habe wie schon gesagt nur einen Routenplaner gesucht, ich habe keine Daten angegeben sondern dieses Fenster was wie ein Gewinnspiel aussieht gleich geschlossen. 

Zu dem Beitrag von "Reduca":Ey, genau diese Seite war das die sich geöffnet hat! 

Kann mir jemand einen Rechtsbeistand bzw. Anwalt nennen, der für solche Fälle der richtige Ansprechpartner ist? Ich werde dieser dubiosen Firma meinen Wiederspruch zusenden und möchte eine Kopie einem Anwalt zukommen lassen, damit der sich darum kümmert.


_aus rechtlichen Gründen  editiert
und Namen gelöscht  modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2006)

Berechnet beim Routenplaner gerade jemand den Weg nach Kalkutta in österreichischen Metern und findet nicht genug österreichische Meterstäbe oder warum geht die Seite so langsam? Oder ist das schon die Götterddemmerung?
ja, jetzt geht sie wieder, die Seite. Genauso wertvoll wie vorher!


----------



## rolf76 (22 Februar 2006)

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13690



			
				evelyn schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem Öffnen bemerkte ich schnell daß dies nur ein Gewinnspiel ist und ich schloß diese Seite.


Hast Du die Mahnung(en) per email oder per Post erhalten?
Dann hast Du ja auch Deine Daten eingegeben (für ein Gewinnspiel?)?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

hallo,

die seite ist deswegen so langsam weil sie im moment auf platz 1 bei google ist!!! wenn da 40 user gleichzeitig ein 2 jahres-abo abschliesen packt der server das halt nicht mehr.

irgendwie logisch  :roll:


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...die seite ist deswegen so langsam weil sie im moment auf platz 1 bei google ist!


Da sind aber ettliche Seiten derzeit gehemmt, auch die, passend zu diesem Thema > HIER <, das eigentlich ganz gut her passt.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> die seite ist deswegen so langsam weil sie im moment auf platz 1 bei google ist!!! :


routenplaner
nur auf   den bezahlten "Gratisplätzen" 


> online Routenplaner heute gratis!


cp


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (22 Februar 2006)

Mich rief heute morgen ein Kollege an. Der aufgerufene Routenplaner "Routenplanung-heute" würde sich nicht öffnen lassen.

Daraufhin schaute ich mir das ganze an und dachte: Mein Gott, die schon wieder. Was denn noch alles?

Er suchte sich dann bei web.de einen "etwas günstigeren" Planer aus, der wirklich gratis und kostenlos war.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

Der Glückliche. So blieb ihm ein 24-Monats-Routenplaner-Abo für 7 Euro monatlich, zahlbar für 12 Monate im Voraus, erspart.

Wird zwar gratis angeboten, aber das "Gratis" endet hier gem. § 3 der AGB am Anmeldetag um 24 Uhr und verlängert sich dann sofort zu einem Abo.


----------



## rolf76 (22 Februar 2006)

evelyn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe wie schon gesagt nur einen Routenplaner gesucht, ich habe keine Daten angegeben sondern dieses Fenster was wie ein Gewinnspiel aussieht gleich geschlossen.



Wie kann der Anbieter an evelyns email-Adresse gekommen sein, wenn sie keinerlei Daten eingegeben hat? Ist das technisch möglich?

@evelyn: Hast Du vielleicht die Daten eingegeben, aber nicht abgeschickt?
Wie wirst Du denn in der Rechnung/Mahnung angesprochen?

Auf http://www.dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php sind Anwälte aufgeführt, die mitgeteilt haben, dass sie sich mit der Thematik "Dialer, Mehrwertdienste und damit verbundenen strittigen Telefonrechnungen" beschäftigen, bzw. Betroffene vertreten. Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.


----------



## evelyn (22 Februar 2006)

Ich habe keine Daten eingegeben - mir ist auch nicht klar woher die meine emailanschrift haben.
In den Emails werde ich mit "Hallo, wir danken Ihnen" angesprochen.


----------



## evelyn (22 Februar 2006)

@rolf76:
Vielen Dank für die Liste der Anwälte. Ich werde mich mal bei einem Anwalt in meiner Nähe erkundigen und ggfs. Strafanzeige stellen.
Ich werde auf keinen Fall 84,00 Euro für ein dubioses Abo bezahlen!


----------



## SEP (2 März 2006)

Weiter geht's im neuen "Masterthread zum Themenkomplex" HIER!_ - modaction.sep_


----------

